

Passwordless authentication done right ...or can you break the auth? - renas
https://canistro.linuxforme.com

======
jobu
Unfortunately the lack of a proper SSL certificate is rather off-putting, but
it is an interesting idea. It reminds me a bit of this article about securing
an API without OAuth: [http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/designing-a-secure-rest-
api-with...](http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/designing-a-secure-rest-api-without-
oauth-authentication/)

Hopefully I'll have some time to dig into it later - I am curious how this was
done.

~~~
renas
The code is available on github, have fun...

